# "SAVE the TRACK" - Cal Raceway, Orange CA



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I started a Go Fund Me project to help Charlie Barnes get the Cal Raceway some needed repairs - This Go Fund Me project is to raise $4275.00 (approx 7% of that goes to Go Fund Me for providing the fund racing location) to fix the back straight that has tree roots pushing the asphalt up.

The asphalt needs to be ripped out - tree roots removed - new asphalt blended in w/o creating other issues -

This is a 30 day campaign, and is set up as an ALL or NOTHING effort. If we don't raise the full $4275.00 by the end of this 30 day campaign - NOBODY is charged a dime.

As of this morning we were at $875.00 with $500.00 of that being pledged by Team Associated

btw - this is a asphalt "On-Road" r/c track in the city of Orange California -

http://www.gofundme.com/bu0168

Please help if you can - and spread the word

THANK YOU!!


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

*This thing is going great so far - but there's still more help needed - $5.00 - $10.00 donations are welcome too... we're only about $500.00 away from making the target goal!
*


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

*We have been pledged enough to reach our FUND level - with over 3 weeks to spare...
*

*$4,275 pledged of $4,275 goal*

*

Albert Huang - $25.00
Steve Allen - $25.00
Carlton Duty Jr. - $25.00
Joe Mac - $25.00
Bryan Myers - $25.00
Tyler Limsnukan - $25.00
Jeff Yung - $50.00
Valentin Hoang - $25.00
Matt Skipple - $25.00
Thad Garner - $25.00
John Burton - $100.00
Mike Larcher - $25.00
Mark Blanco - $25.00
Chris Scarbrough - $50.00
Oliver & Abegail Parcasio - $50.00
TEAM TOPAK RACING - $10.00
Walter Cosico - $25.00
Brian Rush - $5.00
Susan Myers - $50.00
Chin Luc - $25.00
Francisco hernande z - $25.00
Patrick Driscoll - $50.00
Steve Wang - $500.00 
Danny Olivares - $25.00
HITEC RCD - $1,000
Mike Day - $25.00
Andres Santana Jr - $100.00
PROTOForm / Pro-Line - $100.00
Brian Harris - $50.00
Rick Wang - $500.00
Fernando Garciasalas - $25.00
Javi Lopez - $50.00
Lee / Don Passehl - $25.00
Sean Williams - $25.00
Ken Cunamay - $50.00
Kevin Kilber - $25.00
Gravity RC - $100.00
Christopher Cabrales - $25.00
Arthur Scrimo - $10.00
Donald Natale - $25.00
Jack DeAnda - $25.00
Mike Rydwell - $100.00
Team Associated - $500.00
Steve Lindmark - $25.00
Jon McLean - $25.00
Rick Hohwart - $25.00
Russ Glass - $75.00
Brian Calapini - $25.00
Steven Jacquez - $25.00
Jose Vega - $25.00
John Tsai - $25.00
Joe Myers - $25.00
DONATE HERE - http://www.gofundme.com/bu0168*

NOTE: There is also a pledge from Dan Apodaca for - $100.00, but it won't be going through the "GO FUND ME" account, so it can't be counted in the total. The $4275.00 MUST be MET through "Go Fund Me" per the way I set up this fund raising effort - and if doesn't meet that total - ALL of the pledged funds are NOT charged and NO money is raised.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

NEW Totals have been Updated


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

This thing very well could reach it's minimum goal tonight - LET'S GET IT DONE!


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

*I don't know if anyone who saw this here contributed or not, but our FUNDING EFFORT reached our intended goal - The R/C community really pulled through and this should go a long way to giving this SoCal race track a new facelift and bring on even better races.

THANK YOU to all who Pledged their support

Joe Myers

Thank You to the Following



Albert Huang - $25.00
Steve Allen - $25.00
Carlton Duty Jr. - $25.00
Joe Mac - $25.00
Bryan Myers - $25.00
Tyler Limsnukan - $25.00
Jeff Yung - $50.00
Valentin Hoang - $25.00
Matt Skipple - $25.00
Thad Garner - $25.00
John Burton - $100.00
Mike Larcher - $25.00
Mark Blanco - $25.00
Chris Scarbrough - $50.00
Oliver & Abegail Parcasio - $50.00
TEAM TOPAK RACING - $10.00
Walter Cosico - $25.00
Brian Rush - $5.00
Susan Myers - $50.00
Chin Luc - $25.00
Francisco hernande z - $25.00
Patrick Driscoll - $50.00
Steve Wang - $500.00 
Danny Olivares - $25.00
HITEC RCD - $1,000
Mike Day - $25.00
Andres Santana Jr - $100.00
PROTOForm / Pro-Line - $100.00
Brian Harris - $50.00
Rick Wang - $500.00
Fernando Garciasalas - $25.00
Javi Lopez - $50.00
Lee / Don Passehl - $25.00
Sean Williams - $25.00
Ken Cunamay - $50.00
Kevin Kilber - $25.00
Gravity RC - $100.00
Christopher Cabrales - $25.00
Arthur Scrimo - $10.00
Donald Natale - $25.00
Jack DeAnda - $25.00
Mike Rydwell - $100.00
Team Associated - $500.00
Steve Lindmark - $25.00
Jon McLean - $25.00
Rick Hohwart - $25.00
Russ Glass - $75.00
Brian Calapini - $25.00
Steven Jacquez - $25.00
Jose Vega - $25.00
John Tsai - $25.00
Joe Myers - $25.00








*


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Again,

Thanks to the generous donations made through the GO FUND ME fund raiser, the CAL RACEWAY in Orange CA lives to keep R/C in So Cal exciting...

Work started promptly once the GOAL was reached...old asphalt removed from the areas affected by a tree root, the TREE and it's roots were removed. New Asphalt was put back in where it was dug out, and a few other places had areas repaired w/ new asphalt as well...

Once those repairs were done, the track was Professionally pressure washed, cracks were sealed, new slurry was applied (3 coats I believe) and the track was re-striped...plus other repairs were made to boards, the driver's stand..and I believe some new track DOTS were purchased as well...

The CAL RACEWAY is like a brand NEW track!!!


----------

